# October Contest Winners



## Dragoneer (Nov 12, 2008)

Apologies for the delay (some of the judges flaked out! _YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!_). All in all, tallies from five judges. Judging was done based on creativity and originality first, skill second. Remember, in the end it was all about having fun and creating something while scarfing down unhealthy volumes of candy.

*Pumpkin Carving Winners*
1st Place - Matrices
2nd Place - Ponygirl
3rd Place - Silverblazes
4th Place - K47
5th Place - Phrozt

*Halloween Costume Contest*
1st Place - Cherushi
2nd Place - Farfums
3rd Place (Tie) - Chizi and Narffet

If you are a winner please contact dragoneer@thedragoneer.com to claim your prize.


----------



## Devia_Luna (Nov 12, 2008)

Erm, is Farfums (second place winner) supposed to be the same as Narfumms (third place tie-er)?

The link to both is the same.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 12, 2008)

Devia_Luna said:


> Erm, is Farfums (second place winner) supposed to be the same as Narfumms (third place tie-er)?
> 
> The link to both is the same.


Err, fixed. Should have been Narfett. I must have been looking at Farfums' username when I wrote that. Ack.


----------



## Chizi (Nov 12, 2008)

o hey snap! 3rd place 8D


----------



## Narffet (Nov 12, 2008)

Chizi said:


> o hey snap! 3rd place 8D



I did too 8D *high-fives*


----------



## Rhari (Nov 12, 2008)

Congrats guys  Awesome stuff. LOVE the pumpkins!


----------



## PridedFalcon (Nov 12, 2008)

Awesome Pumpkins ^^

It made my own look plain...


----------



## Devia_Luna (Nov 12, 2008)

Sweet action guys! =D


----------



## Floppity Comics (Nov 12, 2008)

Sweet! I was sure I wouldn't have placed. =D


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Nov 13, 2008)

Late congrats to all who won the October contest. :> good work!


----------



## Matrices (Nov 13, 2008)

YAY! Thank you!  This is so cool! *wiggles* 
Thanks again to the folks who encouraged me to enter!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome stuff.  Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 13, 2008)

Ah, cool! Some really funny and cute costumes, and the pumpkins rock. Congrats, guys.


----------



## Amber (Nov 13, 2008)

Congratz to the winners...


----------



## Cherushi (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for choosing me!!!  *hugs everyone!* ^_^


----------



## Cyberhorn (Nov 13, 2008)

congratulations to the winers! bravo!!


----------



## Elsethan (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool winners!


----------



## eternal_flare (Nov 13, 2008)

Yay! Good stuffs!


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Nov 14, 2008)

Chizi said:


> o hey snap! 3rd place 8D


 
I love your entry...and great job to all the winners this was fun I'll have to keep my eyes out for other contest.


----------

